

Show HN: Stack – Trello for dev teams - toast76
http://www.getstack.io/

======
theg2
This was posted a few months back by the team and I'll say the same think I
said last time:

Trello is Trello for dev teams. I just don't see the value in this.

~~~
toast76
Don't think that was us... Stack hasn't been around that long.

But in any case, Trello can certainly be used by dev teams, but it's becoming
increasingly clear that dev teams are not their target audience. They're
selling to artists, film-makers, students and musicians! (This is from their
own landing page btw).

We think there's a lot to like about Trello, we just want to deliver a better
product to better suits the intended audience. See other comments for the
sorts of features that we (and other devs) feel are important.

------
timdorr
This looks promising. My team really likes Trello, namely it's UI and
flexibility. However, that flexibility is a double-edged sword that misses the
mark on several things specific to a dev team.

I think the key things to get us to switch will be good keyboard shortcuts,
more flexibility on labeling, dependencies between cards, and an importer from
Trello, of course!

~~~
toast76
We have a bunch of importers already (not public yet), so they'll be released
in a week or two. Importing our stuff from Trello was one of the first things
we did :)

Keyboard shortcuts are a must, probably my favourite thing from using Asana.
Also on the list :)

------
thesnider
It's not clear to me in what ways this is different than Trello apart from the
flatter UI -- care to clarify?

~~~
toast76
At the moment, not a lot I must confess :) We're still in MVP, and learning a
lot as we go on what features are important.

Currently planned: Integrations with source control (GitHub, BitBucket etc),
the ability to pull in contextual data from third party apps (Sentry,
HoneyBadger), the ability to escalate tickets from support to the dev team
from Zendesk, Uservoice etc. Plus support for more dev focussed workflows,
planning, reporting etc

~~~
iamjustarapper
What about support for estimating stories? That's a big part of the reason why
we don't use Trello where I work.

~~~
toast76
Yeah definitely, we used Pivotal Tracker for a long time ourselves. There's a
lot to be gained, particularly from a scheduling and reporting perspective, by
having estimates but without the strict sprints of Pivotal.

~~~
blueprint
On this topic, it would be great to have some kind of gantt chart UI for
scheduled cards.

------
meowface
Isn't Trello intended to be for dev teams?

Even if it wasn't, or even if it failed at doing so, this looks exactly like
Trello except Trello has a free tier and this service does not.

~~~
toast76
We're currently in MVP. I've mentioned in comments elsewhere about some of the
things we have planned.

If you've used Pivotal, Asana, JIRA Agile or Sprintly you'll see there is a
whole bunch of stuff that Trello needs that they don't provide (and aren't
likely to provide). We plan on providing it. Integrations, reporting,
estimations, quick keys etc etc etc

~~~
chadkruse
> If you've used Pivotal, Asana, JIRA Agile or Sprintly...

Good onya for having a go at what many people think is a saturated market. The
space is huge and there will never be a clear leader, so plenty of room for
building a nice little business (where "nice" = $10M+ revs/yr).

I've used all of the above and many others and I still have yet to find "the
one".

------
numbers
@op, we're using phabricator's board view like trello right now since we can't
really use trello well as a dev team. i would love to use this once you guys
are integrated with things like github.

~~~
toast76
I haven't used phabricator, but will check it out. Seems to have a lot going
on!

------
fiatjaf
Well, this another stuff for people who will then make stuff for people that
will make stuff (if you're lucky, because probably this people will only make
an iOS game where the one who pays more wins).

